# Botany Bay - 27 December 2006



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

Short notice - but I will be heading out into Botany Bay early tomorrow morning after getting some live bait (poddy mullet) near the airport runways. I intend to troll the baits around the rockwalls at the airport and surrounding area.

I will be launching at around 7am from the upstream ramp located in between the airport and the Patrick's Port Botany facility (Penrhyn Rd - off Foreshore Rd).

I will check the forum later tonight before going to bed so please let me know if anyone is interested.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

i'm planning on heading out from kurnell in the morning around 5.30-6am and will be heading outside the heads chasing kingies etc.

maybe meet up on the water?


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

BoM said:


> Sydney Coastal Waters,Broken Bay to Port Hacking and 60nm seawards:
> Tuesday until midnight: Wind: SW/SE 10/15 knots.Sea: 1 to 1.5 metres. Swell:
> S 4 to 5 metres.
> Wednesday: Wind: S/SW 10/15 knots, tending E/SE 10/15 knots in the afternoon.
> ...


Davey, you heading out into that?


----------



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

I'd love to catch up on the water Davey, but given the conditions I thought the airport seawall might give some protection. I have attached a jpeg of my planned route (obviously subject to change with weather/fish/bird activity) - if you are in the area please feel free to join me - I will have plenty of poddy mullet if you need some live bait.


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

Which is the third runway the one on the left or right ?

 fishing Russ


----------

